# popo temp gauge



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

any body ever install a temp gauge on a popo...i would like one on my 03 500 HO ...so im thinkin..go to the auto parts store..buy one..then wtf do i do haha help is greatly appreciated lol :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

just find a mounting place for the gauge and then tap into the radiator line going into the radiator with a t fitting like we do on the brutes


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> just find a mounting place for the gauge we


 


^^^^^^^Key Word!^^^^^


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

I mounted mine next to the gauge on the right of the pod just be aware of the depth of the gauge because it could hit the handle bars in the pod. Highlifter has a nice kit thats the one I used and it comes w/ everything you need.


----------

